# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Thonë që Zoti s'ti jep të gjitha por......

## helene

......te bukur dhe te pasur (dmth qe jane lindur te pasur)



 Keto jane vajzat e Danielle Steel, Vanessa dhe Victoria Traina

Me poshte Charlote Casiraghi, princeshe e Monakos




Paris dhe Nicky Hilton...... keto me kujtojne pak ate filmin White Chicks....

----------


## helene

Hapa kete teme se rastesisht te faqja e msn, ishte nje goce polake , trashegimtare dhe e bukur, kjo me poshte


vajza e nje pronari hotelesh ne mbare boten. Edhe po mendoja qe sa te tjera ka te tilla, apo qofte edhe &#231;una se s'ishte specifikuar per gocat tema, po meqe kjo ishte te faqja qe lexova, qe po ti lexosh ndonjehere ne intervista bejne si te stresuar dhe qahen nga jeta e tyre qe eshte gjithnje ne gazeta dhe asnjehere private. Ju si mendoni? Do ju vinte keq te humbisnit anonimitetin dhe te ishit ne vend te tyre? :perqeshje:

----------


## oiseau en vol

Te humbas anonimitetin ? Oh jo, kurre ! Por, sa keq ! Tashme e kam humbur qekur replikova nja dy here me &#199;upken_pe_Kor&#231;e  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Poeti

helene,

Njeriu kurre nuk eshte i kenaqur me ate qe ka dhe gjithenje kerkon ate qe nuk e ka. I shtypuri-Lirine, I pasuri-anonimitetin, I varferi-nje kothere buke, I bukuri-pasurine, I humburri-rrugen e jetes, I padashuruari-dashurine...etj.
  Keni pare gje ju qe dikush e kerkon ate qe ka, apo lakmon ate qe e ka ne dore, kurre!
  Ne kontest te kesaj edhe te bukurat qe jane edhe te pasura nga lindja, duan anonimitet dhe asgje tjeter (ne raste te vecanta i provojne edhe ato qe nuk do te duhej-drogen  e te ngjashme) sepse te gjitha te tjerat i kane.
  Une per vehten time nuk do te doja te ndryshoj nga ky qe jam. Jam shume komfort ne lekuren time.

----------


## marsela

_Eh helen.. Kur sheh kto mendon vertet pse Zoti duhet te jete kaq zemer gjere me disa dhe aq ndryshe me shume te tjere..Megjithate mendoj se ndonjehere pasuria dhe bukuria s'mjaftojn per te qene i/e lumtur..(mos eshte pohim si prej dhelpre para rrushve ky?)_

----------


## ice_storm

ZOTI? hmmm

nqs thua qe ekziston te t hash qe esht tip qe korruptohet kollaj.

Kto qe jan kaq te mira kushedi se &#231;a i ka ba zoti anej nga anet qe veta dhe i solli me pushime ne toke

pastaj ti mos qit kto qe jan si yje

se ka ne pasaniker qe jan te shpifem por puna eshte qe (s&#238;&#231; i thon nga anet e mia)

VETEM PARJA E HUDH UJIN PERPJET

----------


## helene

> Eh helen.. Kur sheh kto mendon vertet pse Zoti duhet te jete kaq zemer gjere me disa dhe aq ndryshe me shume te tjere..Megjithate mendoj se ndonjehere *pasuria dhe bukuria s'mjaftojn per te qene i/e lumtur..(mos eshte pohim si prej dhelpre para rrushve ky*


lol marsela, thashe te thoja dhe une nje gje te tille, po pastaj e lashe se s'doja te merresha me interpretimin dhelpra dhe rrushte :perqeshje:  

 Ico ka dhe te shemtuara ka plot, po ka dhe shume te tjera si  keto qe mesa duket ka qene rehat Zoti kur i ka planifikuar :buzeqeshje: .....Tani po mendohem nese ka pasur ndonje lufte kur jam lindur une... :perqeshje:

----------


## Gunnar

nga ca postime ketu ketu mu kujtua nje e forte nga nje film komik me J.Carrey.


Jane babe e bir (10vjec). babai, qe ishte nje genjeshtar i papare, po i shpjegonte te birit se edhe genjeshtart jane te nevojshme ndonjehere.

-Ja psh - i thote cunit- kur ishte nena jote me barre dhe ishte fryre si tullumbac une i thoja se ajo dukej shume bukur. kjo eshte genjeshter pasi mami jot nuk dukej e bukur atehere po une ia thoshja vetem per ti bere qejfin.
-po ne mesuesja na ka thene qe bukuria e vertete nuk eshte ajo e jashtmja por e brendshmja- ia pret femija
-Degjo bir- i thote i ati- mos i beso se keto jane gjera qe i thone vetem te shendoshet dhe te shemtuarit  :P

per mejtimin tim lumturia qe na duket kaq e "shtrenjte" per tu blere sa qahemi qe se perballojme dot, shpeshhere eshte aq e "lire" sa nuk e shohim fare. Kjo varet se si e kerkojme, ku e kerkojme dhe si e presim qe te jete :sarkastik:

----------


## dove

E para, tualeti dhe veshja e duhur e bejne kedo te duket i bukur. 
E dyta, nje i pasur qe ka mundesi te kete kedo, sigurisht qe nuk do mbarse nje te shemtuar, por ate me te bukuren. Dhe nga trendafili nuk del ferre, por trendafil.  :ngerdheshje: 
E treta, Paris Hilton por nuk hyn tek te bukurat. 
E katerta, faleminderit per leximin.

----------


## diikush

ne bote gjithmone do jete dikush qe eshte me i pasur, apo me i bukur, apo me i gjate, apo me i ri, etj etj se vetja jote apo partneri yt apo njerzit e tjere qe jane afer teje, por kjo sdo te thote qe ti duhet te deshperohesh dhe te rrish te vrasesh mendjen pse sje ky apo ai etj ....

eshte e rendesishme te jesh komfort me veten (dhe nese sje te 'besh paqe me veten') dhe me jeten qe ke dhe te synosh lumturine.... pasi thelle thelle ne brendesine e njeriut nuk ka ndonje etalon apo send material apo nje gje e vetme qe e ben cdonjeri ne jete te lumtur njesoj si te tjeret...

pra po qe i kenaqur me veten dhe i lumutur, ja ke arritur qellimit, dhe kjo behet natyrisht duke qene vetvetja   :buzeqeshje: 





> E para, tualeti dhe veshja e duhur e bejne kedo te duket i bukur. 
> ...


hej aman me keto shabllonet edhe juve, s'u lodhet?  lol  

veshja e tualeti ndikojne, po nuk 'te bejne' te bukur po sqe vetvetiu; kjo sdo shume mend...p.sh. ka nerez qe edhe kur zgjohen nga gjumi jane shume me te pamshem se disa te tjere mbas 2 ore tualeti    :ngerdheshje:

----------


## marsela

> nga ca postime ketu ketu mu kujtua nje e forte nga nje film komik me J.Carrey.
> 
> 
> Jane babe e bir (10vjec). babai, qe ishte nje genjeshtar i papare, po i shpjegonte te birit se edhe genjeshtart jane te nevojshme ndonjehere.
> 
> -Ja psh - i thote cunit- kur ishte nena jote me barre dhe ishte fryre si tullumbac une i thoja se ajo dukej shume bukur. kjo eshte genjeshter pasi mami jot nuk dukej e bukur atehere po une ia thoshja vetem per ti bere qejfin.
> -po ne mesuesja na ka thene qe bukuria e vertete nuk eshte ajo e jashtmja por e brendshmja- ia pret femija
> -Degjo bir- i thote i ati- mos i beso se keto jane gjera qe i thone vetem te shendoshet dhe te shemtuarit  :P
> 
> per mejtimin tim lumturia qe na duket kaq e "shtrenjte" per tu blere sa qahemi qe se perballojme dot, shpeshhere eshte aq e "lire" sa nuk e shohim fare. Kjo varet se si e kerkojme, ku e kerkojme dhe si e presim qe te jete


_lol "Bugiardo Bugiardo"..
E di qe nga shkrimi im je frymzuar..so e terheq mbrapsh ate punen e dhelpres..lol..se te gaditem un, te me vij anes Parisi:-D,,dhe me vjen keq qe s'kam cik trashgimi, po me pune e perpjekje sa per te hedh ca uje perpjete para do kem..

Ajo qe ke thene (kane thene:-),kush po e merr vesh) per lumturine, eshte shume e vertete. Nenvlersojme shume, asnjeher si shohim gjerat "e vogla" nga te cilat vertet mund te lumturohemi shume. Gjithmone kerkojme per me shume e ja..iku momenti qe duhet shijuar.._

----------


## PINK

Thone qe zoti sti jep te gjitha ... por ka raste kur e ben nje sy qorr dhe nje vesh shurdh dhe ti jep te gjitha qe cke me te . 

A do e nderroja anonimitetin me nje jete te tille ? Pse jo .

----------


## delisa

Meqe paska vetem vajza ketu :


Anonimitetin oj te nderruar.. sdo mendohesha dy here  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## helene

> ne bote gjithmone do jete dikush qe eshte me i pasur, apo me i bukur, apo me i gjate, apo me i ri, etj etj se vetja jote apo partneri yt apo njerzit e tjere qe jane afer teje, por kjo sdo te thote qe ti duhet te deshperohesh dhe te rrish te vrasesh mendjen pse sje ky apo ai etj ....


  Une mund te habitem ore, po s'deshperohem jo :perqeshje: ... Keshtu ne pamje duket sikur Zoti u ka dhene gjithshka :buzeqeshje: 
  Sa per anonimitetin, s'e di nese do isha e lumtur po te isha ne vend te tyre, se s'e kam provuar, po dhe keshtu s'jam keq :buzeqeshje: ,.....

----------


## helene

> veshja e tualeti ndikojne, po nuk 'te bejne' te bukur po sqe vetvetiu; kjo sdo shume mend...p.sh. ka nerez qe edhe kur zgjohen nga gjumi jane shume me te pamshem se disa te tjere mbas 2 ore tualeti



  Kjo per mua eshte shume e vertete, se jo per gje po sado qe te mundohem , s'rregulloj ndonje gje keshtu qe..... ngelem me e bukur kur s'jam e lyer :buzeqeshje:

----------


## ice_storm

> Ico ka dhe te shemtuara ka plot, po ka dhe shume te tjera si  keto qe mesa duket ka qene rehat Zoti kur i ka planifikuar.....Tani po mendohem nese ka pasur ndonje lufte kur jam lindur une...


prap per komplimente ti

puna eshte qe ato mbasi kane 4 gisht makjazh, trajtime bukurie dalin te tilla.

E rendesishme s'eshte te jesh i pasur materialisht

por te kesh qetesine dhe pasurine shpirterore

tamam si malli hhehehee

----------


## i_pakapshem

paris me nicky hilton ta shpifin

----------


## GrifshA_

Te nderroja anonimitetin per te qene si ato? boooooooo... po them *jo*, sepse e di qe ne fund te fundit nuk do ndodhe si gje.  :ngerdheshje:  dhe nuk me pelqen te mashtroj veten  :perqeshje:  se ju...nje me pak nje me shume, nuk perben ndryshim  :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## psikoterapisti

Hej une dje u futa per here te pare ne kete forum por megjithmend po me pelqeka.

----------


## dielli qe lind

Mua personalisht askush nuk me ka dhuruar gje,te gjith te mirat materiale qe une kam sot i kam fituar me mund dhe me djerse...........dhe sigurisht me ndihmen e zotit.

----------

